# rotel RB976



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys,
was wondering if anyone out there has a rotel"RB976" to report on. I am purchasing one tomorrow and was going to use it to run six tweeters in a totally electroniclly crossed over system. Just wondering if anyone could comment on the performance of this amp? I realize it is quite dated, but is this even really a considration if a used amp is in great shape! Are the dedicated amps they are producing today that much different from ten years ago????:dontknow:
Thanks 
Vince


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The reviews on this amplifier are good.
http://www.homecinemachoice.com/reviews/hccreviews/PowerAmps/Rotel/RotelRB976.php


----------

